# WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT SATELLITE THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO HIT THE EARTH?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://wimp.com/nasasatellite/
_________________________


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome !! Amazing what people with think up and fall for !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another good one, Hook, Line and Sinker.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Can You Say Candid Camera!! LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

All joking aside, I was out last week and came across some of the remnants of said satelite......

And I sure wish they'd get it outta my desert!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Imagine that.. the whole earth to hit and it landed on that coyote sniper. It looks as though he had it in for you JT.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> All joking aside, I was out last week and came across some of the remnants of said satelite......
> 
> And I sure wish they'd get it outta my desert!


Looks like a shoper got lost ???


----------

